# health card



## asha mary varghese (Feb 7, 2011)

dear friends
i am asha i will be coming to canada (toronto ) with PR by june july.i would like to know how long it will take to get health card in toronto.if i am pregnent will the health card helps in covering my antenatal care and delivery charges along with hospital charges or i have to pay for all that. i will be very helpful if some body helps me in clearing my doughts because migration itself is very stressful and i am carrying . so pls help......i will be grateful thankyou


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

asha mary varghese said:


> dear friends
> i am asha i will be coming to canada (toronto ) with PR by june july.i would like to know how long it will take to get health card in toronto.if i am pregnent will the health card helps in covering my antenatal care and delivery charges along with hospital charges or i have to pay for all that. i will be very helpful if some body helps me in clearing my doughts because migration itself is very stressful and i am carrying . so pls help......i will be grateful thankyou


You will not be able to get your health card until you've been in the country 3 months. You will require to pay all medical costs during the 3 month period.


----------

